# Cleaning a Charcoal Grill Without a Brush



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Cleaning a grill when you&#8217;ve left your brush at home can be a serious pain. Don&#8217;t bother ruining aÂ*toothbrushÂ*or destroying your fingernails, just use this fan submitted tip instead. Most campgrounds or campsites have a charcoal grill built in with steel or cast iron grated cooking surface, the problem is you never know how to [...] 

More...


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I like the tips you are posting.

Just curious, rather than post the complete tip, you always link to another site. Other than advertising revenue from the video, any reason for not posting complete text of tip here?


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

great idea cant wait to try
thanks MAC


----------



## Beaston23 (Jun 11, 2009)

Tips galore


----------

